# not sure if she pregnant



## seren06 (Nov 1, 2011)

my whippet bitch was mated 66 days ago im not sure if she's pregnant because she hasnt gained much weight but ive been feeling movements in her belly , im wondering if it is pups moving in there or not or could it just be her digestive sytems thats causing the movements


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

Did you not have her scanned?
I would be taking her to a vet by now as she is technically overdue


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

seren06 said:


> my whippet bitch was mated 66 days ago im not sure if she's pregnant because she hasnt gained much weight but ive been feeling movements in her belly , im wondering if it is pups moving in there or not or could it just be her digestive sytems thats causing the movements


 Have you had her scanned? have you seen a vet? at 66 days, I would be hightailing it straight to the vets in case she just has the one pup in there


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

If it is 66 days post mating, average pregnancy around 63 days you need to take her to the vets asap to be checked out as Swarthy said.

Have you been taking care of her as if she is pregnant?


----------



## seren06 (Nov 1, 2011)

not had a scan , ive been reading up on pregnancy online and ive read that its not unusual for bitches to go over and some can go to 70 days . she dont look pregnant but wondered if the movements could be something else , she got vets appointment for monday


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

i would be taking her to a vet today,she could have just one puppy,which she may not be able to pass naturally.


----------



## seren06 (Nov 1, 2011)

excuse me but i have been taking care of her , she dont look pregnant really but sometimes i feel movements in there n wasnt sure if it could be pups or just her dijestive system moving .


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Whoah there, it was just a question, most likely referring to feeding and worming regimes, it wasn't meant to cause offence. 

This is the bitch that had one slip mating isn't it?


----------



## seren06 (Nov 1, 2011)

yes it is the one who only tied for just a few mins , she's wormed regular im taking her monday for a check up , she dont look pregnant her breasts are not looking like she's pregnant , so i was just looking for advice here and not being asked if im looking after her properly , there's no need in people judging someone just for asking for advice is there


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

seren06 said:


> yes it is the one who only tied for just a few mins , she's wormed regular im taking her monday for a check up , she dont look pregnant her breasts are not looking like she's pregnant , so i was just looking for advice here and not being asked if im looking after her properly , there's no need in people judging someone just for asking for advice is there


I don't think that's how the question was meant, I think it was more to find out if she'd been eating more food recently, as she'd obviously be needing it, her own body will tell her that. I don't think it was meant as a judgemental statement 

I would be taking her to the vets, I personally wouldn't risk waiting until Monday if you're sure she's on day 66, it'll be day 68 by Monday, which is quite a long way over. What has your vet advised? Did you tell them the day she was on, and were they at all concerned?


----------



## seren06 (Nov 1, 2011)

sorry if i took people the wrong way , no she hasnt been eating anymore than usual , thats why im thinking she isnt pregnant ive had a pregnant dog before she dont hav pregnancy signs just a little weight gain thats all ,her belly dont even look any bigger its around her ribs she gained wieght


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

The problem is, if she is pregnant, with just maybe one or two pups, 68 days is very late, so it's not an easy one to answer. Have you got a mentor within the breed you can ask, there are a couple of greyhound/whippet/lurcher type folk on here who may be able to help you a little more as well.


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

seren06 said:


> excuse me but i have been taking care of her , she dont look pregnant really but sometimes i feel movements in there n wasnt sure if it could be pups or just her dijestive system moving .


If that was because of my post, it wasn`t intended as offensive.

I just meant had you wormed her, extra food etc INCASE she was carrying pups. Sorry if it came across wrong


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

seren06 said:


> sorry if i took people the wrong way , no she hasnt been eating anymore than usual , thats why im thinking she isnt pregnant ive had a pregnant dog before she dont hav pregnancy signs just a little weight gain thats all ,her belly dont even look any bigger its around her ribs she gained wieght


When you say she 'hasn't been eating more than usual' - have you tried feeding her more than usual? I would have my bitches on around 7 meals a day by this stage of a pregnancy.

It's possible she may have a singleton in there which may not trigger labour - and if she has - then it could cause problems for mum and the baby


----------



## seren06 (Nov 1, 2011)

yes ive been offering extra food , she does'nt want it , will have her checked up on monday morning , i prob sound stupid not knowing if she is pregnant but i have breed my other whippet before and i knew she was in pup i could see a big difference in her size but the youngest bitch that was mated this time dont look pregnant her breasts havnt enlarged at all, her nipples are big but they were allready big to start with because she big built whippet ,but i felt little taps in her belly .anyway there,s been no sign in any pups coming and i thought she might not be having any thats why i hadnt took her to the vets , anyway taking her monday just to be on the safe side


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I breed whippets and I wouldn't be letting a maidene bitch be going to 68 days. I have had 1 bitch go to 68 days but she had had a litter previously and had been checked by the vet. He was happy to let her be as it was obvious she was having a big litter.

I would at least be on the phone to the vet asking advise if she is having a singleton pup as others have said it may not be enough to start the labour off and she may need a ceasarian.

Please do not leave it until monday speak to a vet today.


----------



## seren06 (Nov 1, 2011)

has i previously stated i dont know if she.s pregnant im saying she could be and if she is then she would be 66 days .


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

seren06 said:


> has i previously stated i dont know if she.s pregnant im saying she could be and if she is then she would be 66 days .


Yes, we get that, what people are trying to say is that allowing a bitch to go over to 68 days is really a hugely increased risk, if she is pregnant.

Vet bills are costly, particularly at weekends/holidays, but the risk to your bitch *could* be her life, if she is pregnant. It's something that needs factoring in when you choose to breed, all these bills can soon add up. She may not be pregnant, you don't know, but when you choose to take the risk of taking a litter from a bitch and having her mated, you've got to accept that things can and do go wrong for many, how would you feel if tomorrow she started struggling, and found out that she'd got one or two pups in there? You don't know, as you said, is it worth the gamble by leaving it to find out?


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

But it is possible that she is pregnant, with one or two pups which means that she wouldn't be showing - and leaving it until Monday could be too late for both Mum and the pup.

She really needs a scan and veterinary treatment today to confirm if she is or is not pregnant, and if she is then how to help the pup out. 

I fostered a whippet who had two pups - she showed no signs of pregnancy, was very thin and despite several vet checks (she was found as a stray) no one suspected she was pregnant until she was overdue and needed a lot of help. She had a C-section on day 66, approximately, and one pup died. I don't want the same to happen to your clearly much-loved dog.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

seren06 said:


> has i previously stated i dont know if she.s pregnant im saying she could be and if she is then she would be 66 days .


66 days now but by the time you go to the vet on monday it will be 68 days. I really think you need to find out if she is pregnant. If she is you are risking loosing not only the pup but the bitch as well.

I once know a woman whose bitch was scanned as having no pups. 4 days after the due date of the pups the bitch started to get stressed and showing all signs of being in labour. Fortunately the woman was there and rushed the bitch the the vets were a scan and a cearsarian delivered 1 small pup. The vet told her if this had happened during the night she could have lost the biitch and the pup. This bitch had been scanned twice by a vet and thought to not be pregnant and showed no signs until she went into labour.

For gods sake do NOT leave this to chance find out if your bitch is pregnant before something happens when you are not there and you loose her.


----------



## shetlandlover (Dec 6, 2011)

Get a vet appointment and go TONIGHT!

Even if your bitch is not pregnant its better safe than sorry, you should really have been taking to her the vet throughout her suspected pregnancy to keep track of how she's getting on.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Get a vet appointment and go TONIGHT!
> 
> Even if your bitch is not pregnant its better safe than sorry, you should really have been taking to her the vet throughout her suspected pregnancy to keep track of how she's getting on.


Without stating the obvious, they may well have done, just chosen not to go to have her scanned. And to be fair, if their vet is anything like mine, they don't know their a*se from their elbow when it comes to dog breeding.


----------



## Lumikoira (May 20, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Without stating the obvious, they may well have done, just chosen not to go to have her scanned. And to be fair, if their vet is anything like mine, they don't know their a*se from their elbow when it comes to dog breeding.


Truly hope everything is ok here and OP will let us know as soon as able...


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I find this thread quite scary and just hope the OP takes all the advice given on board. My dogs have had gurgling tums but I have never been able to *feel *movement just hear it, so maybe there is a single pup in there! :sad:

Wondered if this may be helpful for you to get her scanned at home maybe. http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-breeding/211620-canine-pregnancy-scanning-service.html#post1061706638


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Without stating the obvious, they may well have done, just chosen not to go to have her scanned. And to be fair, if their vet is anything like mine, they don't know their a*se from their elbow when it comes to dog breeding.


In fairness, most vets, whilst they may not know much about the requirements of breeding (I am clearly lucky with mine re: health tests and pre-mate) - they will know how to deal with a pregnant bitch due to whelp, because this is what they do - and are likely to have a broader experience in difficult whelpers and singletons than a lot of breeders.

Also - apart from the scan, my girls only see the vets after mating if there is something wrong. I prefer to stay away from the highest possible source of infection where at all possible, and assuming there are no problems, there is nothing my vet can possibly add to the mix - but if there are problems, then my vets (or the out of hours service) are my first port of call.

===================================

To the OP - I realise your bitch may not be pregnant as you have very strongly pointed out - but OTOH - she could be - and may have a singleton in there.

I was in pretty much exactly the same position as you earlier this year - and on day 63, my girl was in the vets being scanned - it was when I got back from there I posted on here for further advice - as in my case, my bitch was suddenly screaming 'pregnant'.

The point is - whilst she might not be - she could also be pregnant - I have known of accidental matings missed by experienced breeders until pretty much the last moment with 1 to 3 pups - so what makes you qualified to be confident she hasn't got a singleton in there?

If she has - there may not be enough hormones to get her labour kick-started - and the risks to your girl of allowing her to go over if this is the case are high.

People respond as they do because they are concerned for her welfare - she's had a mating, therefore she could be pregnant and as there is a small weight gain and you believe you have felt movement, she needs to be checked out by a vet sooner rather than later.


----------



## Quiddelbach (Dec 5, 2011)

How is your girl? Did you see the vet?


----------



## seren06 (Nov 1, 2011)

hi all , just an update i have'nt been online for awhile , she wasnt pregnant so all fine here , there was only ever a slight chance that she might have caught due to the short tie it was less than 5 mins . anyway not too worry


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow that was a lucky escape especially as he entered her - must have been firing blanks. Phew!!


----------



## seren06 (Nov 1, 2011)

i really wanted her to have pups though , she's a good looking bitch i bred her myself ive still got her mother tesss and she's 10 now and i wanted seren to have a litter before she gets too old but i donno if i will try mating her again because she will be 6 in july i think 6 would be too old .


----------



## seren06 (Nov 1, 2011)

ive added an album with my dogs on here now that i worked out how to do it lol


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

seren06 said:


> i really wanted her to have pups though , she's a good looking bitch i bred her myself ive still got her mother tesss and she's 10 now and i wanted seren to have a litter before she gets too old but i donno if i will try mating her again because she will be 6 in july i think 6 would be too old .


Glad to hear all is well Seven.
Don't know if the 'intended' litter would have been her first, but note you say she is six, from the information that I have gathered I think it is said that six is too old for a first litter anyway so perhaps it just wasn't meant to be.

My knowledge is very limited on this topic but sure there are plently of experienced owners onher who will confirm that six really is too old.
regards
DT
off to look at the piccys now


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Please re-consider mating your bitch, I'm sure shes lovely, but there are so many lovely dogs in rescue needing a home at the moment. How can you guarantee that your puppies wont become one of them?

She's a pet, just let her be that and leave breeding to people who title and health test their dogs.


----------



## seren06 (Nov 1, 2011)

seren will be 6 in july , if she did actually hav had pups then i already knew people who wanted one so it was all thought through before i mated her last october if she had pups i was going to keep 2 myself


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If she is nearly 6 and has never had a litter if she was mine I would forget having a litter off her. I do know poeple who have done it but there are just too many risks involved you could end up loosing the bitch and all the pups.

Just because the tie was only for 5 minutes it doesn't mean there will be less chance of pups. When Freyja was mated we only had 1 mating and her tie was 5 minutes. The result a litter of 10 pups twice I have only done 1 mating and only had short ties both mating have resulted in 10 pups. I used different sires on each bitch but they were father and son.


----------



## seren06 (Nov 1, 2011)

Dober said:


> Please re-consider mating your bitch, I'm sure shes lovely, but there are so many lovely dogs in rescue needing a home at the moment. How can you guarantee that your puppies wont become one of them?
> 
> She's a pet, just let her be that and leave breeding to people who title and health test their dogs.


you say title their dogs do you mean kc reg them ,i dont want to sound rude here but a piece of paper thats says a pup is pedigree isnt always true , i dont know if you saw the puppy farming programe on tv on tuesday but there were pups on there that had kc papers but might not have been the actual puppies that the kc papers were registered for . not all pet owners are iresponsible people there's breeders out there that keep there dogs in appauling conditions , at least with pups that are bred in a family home are raised properly with love , sorry if ive offended anyone if i have then i didnt mean too


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

seren06 said:


> i really wanted her to have pups though , she's a good looking bitch i bred her myself ive still got her mother tesss and she's 10 now and i wanted seren to have a litter before she gets too old but i donno if i will try mating her again because she will be 6 in july i think 6 would be too old .


6 is certainly too old for a first litter. Not if she has had a litter before.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Dober said:


> Please re-consider mating your bitch, I'm sure shes lovely, but there are so many lovely dogs in rescue needing a home at the moment. How can you guarantee that your puppies wont become one of them?
> 
> She's a pet, just let her be that and leave breeding to people who title and health test their dogs.


There are no required health tests for whippets in the UK.


----------



## Sparkle (Jan 28, 2010)

seren06 said:


> you say title their dogs do you mean kc reg them ,i dont want to sound rude here but a piece of paper thats says a pup is pedigree isnt always true , i dont know if you saw the puppy farming programe on tv on tuesday but there were pups on there that had kc papers but might not have been the actual puppies that the kc papers were registered for . not all pet owners are iresponsible people there's breeders out there that keep there dogs in appauling conditions , at least with pups that are bred in a family home are raised properly with love , sorry if ive offended anyone if i have then i didnt mean too


Title means... Getting their championship either in the show ring or field!!! No one breeding responsibly would breed a bitch they don know the back ground of. Whilst KC paper prob can be faked it's v unlikely if you buy your bitch from a reputable breeder anyway. I can trace my girls back to 1958. They have been shown and health tested even though there are no recommendations for my breed. They come from shown parents.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Freyja said:


> There are no required health tests for whippets in the UK.


It was a blanket statement to anyone considering breeding their dogs, not just her.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

seren06 said:


> you say title their dogs do you mean kc reg them ,i dont want to sound rude here but a piece of paper thats says a pup is pedigree isnt always true , i dont know if you saw the puppy farming programe on tv on tuesday but there were pups on there that had kc papers but might not have been the actual puppies that the kc papers were registered for . not all pet owners are iresponsible people there's breeders out there that keep there dogs in appauling conditions , at least with pups that are bred in a family home are raised properly with love , sorry if ive offended anyone if i have then i didnt mean too


Are you saying your dogs aren't KC registered?

I'm not being funny either, but if you watched the whole programme, you would have seen the woman who bought the two ckcs pups, felt guilty that she'd perpetuated the trade of puppy farming by buying not one, but two pups from that awful man, the second one out of pity, knowing full well the sort of practices she was supporting in doing so. The KC registration process is open to abuse, that's why you find a breeder you trust, not just support the local puppy farmer down the road who will hopefully be driven out of business if ever people stop buying from him/her.


----------



## seren06 (Nov 1, 2011)

Freyja said:


> There are no required health tests for whippets in the UK.


thank you freya your right there about health tests on whippets ive never seen any health problems in whippets myself , and has for titles then personaly if a dog is just a family pet then i dont see the point in having show champions in their breeding not if they are never going to be shown or used in the field championships , my dogs are not kc reg but they are still pure whippets .but as for mating seren again like i said earlier she is 6 in july and in my opinion she be too old anyway , her next season want be until around august so she will be 6 by then


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

DT said:


> Glad to hear all is well Seven.
> Don't know if the 'intended' litter would have been her first, but note you say she is six, from the information that I have gathered I think it is said that six is too old for a first litter anyway so perhaps it just wasn't meant to be.
> 
> My knowledge is very limited on this topic but sure there are plently of experienced owners onher who will confirm that six really is too old.
> ...


Absolutely - way too old for a first litter - 5 is the absolute maximum recommended age for a first litter and personally I would say ideally 4.


----------



## seren06 (Nov 1, 2011)

yes thats why i tried mating her last october because she was only a little bit past 5 yrs then , did plan breeding her at around 4 but my bitches only come in season every 9 or 10 months , i was planing on mating her in december 2010 but we had bad snow here at that time n wasnt possible to get out to take her to stud at the time , we were snowed in couldnt get cars out at all


----------

